# Best way to get to 20 posts?



## Headhunter3379 (May 21, 2021)

Same question here. How do I reach 20 posts (with significant content) just so I can post vintage archery equipment for sale?


----------



## bigbadB (Jun 1, 2010)

Headhunter3379 said:


> Same question here. How do I reach 20 posts (with significant content) just so I can post vintage archery equipment for sale?


Yeah, I signed up 11 yrs ago and got frustrated and gave up. And now am try again. But it’s kinda confusing!


----------



## bigbadB (Jun 1, 2010)

Headhunter3379 said:


> Same question here. How do I reach 20 posts (with significant content) just so I can post vintage archery equipment for sale?


I guess is new guys just post nonsense back in forth till we hit 20 post and then we are set?


----------



## MrPillow (Apr 9, 2021)

Or you could engage in conversations 20 times?


----------



## RJH1 (Jul 30, 2015)

There's about 400 conversations going on, chime in and give your input on a couple. Don't do it all at once though just give your thoughts over the course of a few days. Maybe you could talk about hunting or archery. It's not incredibly difficult


----------



## iBowfish (May 21, 2021)

I just want to buy a bow that's in the classifieds...haven't been active in the forums in years. Stick Monkey, I want your bow ;-)


----------



## athompson18 (May 12, 2021)

RJH1 said:


> There's about 400 conversations going on, chime in and give your input on a couple. Don't do it all at once though just give your thoughts over the course of a few days. Maybe you could talk about hunting or archery. It's not incredibly difficult


 Touche!, thats what I am working on myself!


----------



## Daver36 (Feb 2, 2018)

bigbadB said:


> I guess is new guys just post nonsense back in forth till we hit 20 post and then we are set?


Or, read the rules. They say minimum 2 weeks waiting and contribute 20 posts that are legit. Gibberish like this the mods will just reset your count. Try it again you may be banned. Put the effort in guys.


----------



## Daddymac (Oct 27, 2014)

alexcleonard said:


> New here and wanna sell some stuff whats the best way to get to 20 posts?





Headhunter3379 said:


> Same question here. How do I reach 20 posts (with significant content) just so I can post vintage archery equipment for sale?





bigbadB said:


> Yeah, I signed up 11 yrs ago and got frustrated and gave up. And now am try again. But it’s kinda confusing!





bigbadB said:


> I guess is new guys just post nonsense back in forth till we hit 20 post and then we are set?


You all need to understand that this is a forum for archers / bow hunters, and the classifieds are a convenience for established members not just for people shopping around. Membership has it privileges, lots of good information and all the abuse you can stand, so why not participate? Twenty post with more than a word or two is easy, just spend a few hours looking around and you will find plenty to comment on, if that is too much of an investment of your time you can always try eBay or some other online selling app.


----------



## Rickskaw (Jul 25, 2020)

All new members should be required to read the rules and sign a digital waiver indicating reading, understanding and accepting the rules prior to acceptance into this forum. The rules are clearly placed at the top and sometimes bottom of most pages. I suggest going to each forum page that you are interested in and make useful comments or questions. There are members on here that can answer any question and help anyone that asks for help. they also the same members who can tell or look up new member posts to see if they are legitimate or just waiting to buy or sell. The Mods have been very active recently weeding these posters out and banning so be careful. Also 


 WELCOME TO THE FORUM


----------



## alexcleonard (Sep 5, 2019)

I have been a member for almost 2 years now.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Participate.


----------



## Suncrest08 (Dec 10, 2015)

Pretty easy unless your a mouth breather hahaha.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

alexcleonard.

You need two weeks membership and 20 posts before you can use the Classifieds. Classifieds view/access explained.


----------



## Clay2020 (Jul 2, 2020)

Go Braves!!!


----------



## ZDC (Feb 17, 2021)

Go post on threads. Dont be one of the numbnuts that just post spam stuff till they hit 20 posts. Please actually contribute to the forum.


----------



## Verminaters1967 (Aug 20, 2019)

Uplandmt said:


> One more post


Keep that up and you will get banned !


----------



## Gparis (Mar 26, 2020)

Comments count also


----------



## Marineman96 (May 22, 2021)

bigbadB said:


> I guess is new guys just post nonsense back in forth till we hit 20 post and then we are set?


I’m in the same boat as well. Trying to build up my posts. Been a long time follower of the classifieds and just made a profile.


----------



## Aus (May 28, 2012)

LOL 🙂 same as you all. Long time follower and now wanting to interact more.


----------



## Bwhaley81 (May 24, 2021)

alexcleonard said:


> New here and wanna sell some stuff whats the best way to get to 20 posts?


Just engage in some conversation over a few days. It adds up.


----------



## byard5 (Dec 17, 2014)

I get it but iv been a member for years and still can't buy on classifieds.. Its greats some of you like to impose your 2 cents but I don't care too.. 

Sent from my SM-N981U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Littleislandarcher (May 25, 2021)

alexcleonard said:


> New here and wanna sell some stuff whats the best way to get to 20 posts?


Yeah very frustrating. I have ither hobbies and those forums allow posting much earlier.
I am looking at buying a hoyt carbon and I can't post or pm sellers... So I might just have to buy my hoyt carbon on ebay


----------



## dcab1 (Jan 24, 2016)

Clay2020 said:


> Go Braves!!!


I agree Go Braves!!!!


----------



## Diablo2112 (May 26, 2021)

Looks like you have to meet the 20 post limit to send PM in the classifieds? NP, just needed to know.


----------



## whenson (Aug 24, 2020)

bigbadB said:


> I guess is new guys just post nonsense back in forth till we hit 20 post and then we are set?


That’s what I’m doing


----------



## whenson (Aug 24, 2020)

Diablo2112 said:


> Looks like you have to meet the 20 post limit to send PM in the classifieds? NP, just needed to know.


Where do you see that


----------



## whenson (Aug 24, 2020)

Where do you find it


----------



## madkasel (Nov 12, 2009)

Diablo2112 said:


> Looks like you have to meet the 20 post limit to send PM in the classifieds? NP, just needed to know.


Yes, 20 non-spammy posts and 2 weeks as a member. So basically 1.5 posts each day for 2 weeks and you will have classifieds rights. So no need to race to get 20 posts ... take your time and weigh in on the many conversations always going on.


----------



## Diablo2112 (May 26, 2021)

Ah, good info. No hurry on my end. I've already picked something up through the classifieds; at least I can send PMs without problem. I take it there's no trader feedback system here?


----------

